

Apple granted patent where carriers bid to provide service to iPhones - gojomo
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/09/apple_granted_patent_where_carriers_bid_for_iphone_service.html

======
adelevie
Reminds me of a patent granted to Google a few years ago.

News article: [http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14808-instant-
auctions...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14808-instant-auctions-
could-replace-cellphone-contracts-.html)

Patent: [http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Se...](http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/search-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=20080232574.PGNR.&OS=DN/20080232574&RS=DN/20080232574)

